# My new favorite pastime!



## lumberjackchef (Aug 29, 2007)

I am kinda new to carving but ever since I bought my first carving saw I can't seem to put it down. I read a lot of posts saying that "I've always wanted to try it", I say go for it. You will definately like it if you like to use your saws! I absolutely love to carve now. I started around the end of May and have now carved over 30 sculptures, mostly bears, but a few other things as well. My first carving was a 16" bear who my 7 year old daughter has adopted and named "Berry", My largest, which I am still in the process of carving, is about 5.5 feet tall. It's a sign post that is actually going to be a tree trunk and has an eagle perched at the top of it looking directly out over the Last Name that will be carved in the signpost. I'm on dialup now so I will have to resize them all to send them, but here's a link to my website where most of my carvings are already on the web. 
http://cliffmanscreations.com

Here's my favorite carving to date though, 

View attachment 56449


Momma Bear


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 29, 2007)

Easy to get hooked on. Your stuff looks good, keep on carving.


----------

